# Request for information on adding dependent on 189/190 visa



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I am in the process of submitting my application for 189/190 visa and as my mother-in-law is dependent on me, she has to be along with me in Australia if I happen to move there.

Can you please help in clarifying the below...Thanks-
1. I read that processing PR for your parents after you get the PR in Australia takes 10+ years of time and that we need to pay 50,000+ AUD...

Does this mean that I will have to wait longer if I include my mother-in-law in my 189/190 visa application now.

2. In case, it takes longer or I cannot process her as a dependent, can you please tell the alternatives that I would have...That is, can I process a visiting visa for her for a long time and bring her along with me...

3. I would like to know all the advantages/disadvantages and all related information on processing your parent along with your PR application against processing their visa independently as a visiting visa...Can you please provide your thoughts/views on the same...

Thanks a Lot in advance for your answers...!!!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ricky ponting fan, 

you can either try to include her in the 189/190 application as a member of your family unit OR you can leave her off the application and apply for one of the "parent" visas. Currently the wait time for a "normal" (subclass 103) parent visa is around 13 years because there are about 22,000 applications in the queue. So-called "contributory" parent visas are processed much faster - currently within 1-2years - but you'll need to pay more than 40,000AUD per parent(!)

If you wish to include your mother-in-law in the current application you should read "Including dependent family members in your application". Your mother-in-law must currently live with you and be completely dependent on you financially with no other income. She must have no other means of support. If she is not yet of retirement age you must provide a good reason why she cannot work to support herself. If she has other children in India who could take care of her it will also be hard to argue that you have to take her with you. Note that your 189/190 application will be refused if one member of family unit does not fulfill the requirements, for example if your mother does not pass the health examinations. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## playe (Feb 14, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi ricky ponting fan,
> 
> you can either try to include her in the 189/190 application as a member of your family unit OR you can leave her off the application and apply for one of the "parent" visas. Currently the wait time for a "normal" (subclass 103) parent visa is around 13 years because there are about 22,000 applications in the queue. So-called "contributory" parent visas are processed much faster - currently within 1-2years - but you'll need to pay more than 40,000AUD per parent(!)
> 
> ...


About this "Note that your 189/190 application will be refused if one member of family unit does not fulfill the requirements, for example if your mother does not pass the health examinations. " I remember reading somewhere that it will not be the case, you will be asked if you would like to drop the dependent first if you do then the visa continues to be processed. I'm not sure if thats the correct information though, just from what I have read, would be great if someone who's gone through this to chime in.


----------

